# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Αντικατάσταση ταρατσοpc

## trellos

Σκέφτομαι να απαλλαγώ απο το ταρατσοpc μου κάνοντας μια νέα αρχή και επανασύνδεση στο δίκτυο ,αν όλα πάνε καλά.
Ποιό mikrotik θα μου προτείνατε ; Να πω πως σκέφτομαι να βγάλω 2 λίνκ τουλάχιστο και ένα access point.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ydin

Ενα 433 ειναι αρκετό νομίζω. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4...

----------

